# Swap silver screens



## marke (Oct 17, 2007)

Swap my external silver screens, for fiat ducato, mine was a 2000 model. 1 year old, excellent condition, with carry bag worth £60 

For ;

any scuba gear

or;

any sea fishing gear.

Im near junction 34 M4, Cardiff/ Llantrisant.

Mark please pm or contact me on 07886 772829.


----------

